# Lighthouse



## highpointtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone here ever carved a lighthouse.to put ov er a well pump or to freestand in your landscaping? I was thinking about buying a lumber built one, but now I'm interested in maybe carving one and adding a solar light to it.


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Lighthouse...*

I don't know what your experience is with carving, but I think that would be a great idea for a first time project...lots of straight lines and gradual shaping. A solar light would be great for decoration and safety. Would like to see what you come up with, and might consider that idea (without the light, and on a smaller scale) for my first project with the saw.


----------

